#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  ΙΚΑ: Απογραφή ιδιωτικού οικοδομικού έργου

## Xάρης

*Υπόχρεοι απογραφής για τα ιδιωτικά έργα
* Για τις οικοδομικές εργασίες που εκτελούνται από τον κύριο του έργου ή με τη μεσολάβηση τρίτων προσώπων (εργολάβων, υπεργολάβων), ως εργοδότης θεωρείται ο κύριος του κτίσματος που ανεγείρεται, συμπληρώνεται, μεταρρυθμίζεται, επισκευάζεται ή κατεδαφίζεται. 
Ειδικά επί ανάθεσης οικοδομικών εργασιών με εργολαβία κατά το σύστημα της αντιπαροχής, εργοδότες θεωρούνται, αλληλεγγύως και εις ολόκληρο, ο αρχικός κύριος ή οι αρχικά συγκύριοι του οικοπέδου και ο εργολάβος κατασκευαστής (άρθρο 8 παρ. 1 α Ν. 2972/2001). 

*Τόπος απογραφής* *για τα ιδιωτικά έργα** - Αρμόδιο Υποκατάστημα ΙΚΑ-ΕΤΑΜ*
Αρμόδιο για την απογραφή του έργου και την υποβολή της ΑΠΔ είναι το Υποκατάστημα ή Παράρτημα ΙΚΑ-ΕΤΑΜ στην ασφαλιστική περιοχή του οποίου εκτελείται το έργο. 

*Απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά:*

Αίτηση-Δήλωση απογραφής οικοδομοτεχνικού έργου που θα τη βρείτε στα καταστήματα του ΙΚΑ ή μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε σε μορφή doc από *ΕΔΩ*.Συμπληρωμένος πίνακας 1 ή/και 2 ή ή/και 3 (ανάλογα με το είδος των εργασιών) εις διπλούν. Σφραγισμένος και υπογεγραμμένος από τον μηχανικό.Τίτλοι ιδιοκτησίας. Απλό αντίγραφο (όχι θεωρημένο) του συμβολαίου. Πρέπει να έχετε μαζί σας και το πρωτότυπο συμβόλαιο ή θεωρημένο αντίγραφο αυτού για να τον έλεγχο και θα σας επιστραφεί.*Οποιοδήποτε έγγραφο στοιχείο από το οποίο προκύπτει ο ΑΦΜ του Φυσικού ή Νομικού Προσώπου. Πχ λογαριασμός ΔΕΗ ή ΟΤΕ στον οποίο αναφέρεται ο ΑΦΜ, εκκαθαριστικό της εφορίας κ.λπ.Ταυτότητα των κυρίων του έργου ή φωτοτυπία αυτών όταν η αναγγελία υποβάλλεται από εξουσιοδοτημένο πρόσωπο.Εξουσιοδότηση θεωρημένη για το γνήσιο της υπογραφής εφόσον η αναγγελία υποβάλλεται από εξουσιοδοτημένο πρόσωπο. Θα την κρατήσουν στον φάκελο του έργου.Τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα (όχι θεωρημένο από την πολεοδομία) σφραγισμένο και υπογεγραμμένο από τον μηχανικό.Διάγραμμα κάλυψης (όχι θεωρημένο από την πολεοδομία) σφραγισμένο και υπογεγραμμένο από τον μηχανικό.Σε περίπτωση μη Φυσικού προσώπου (κύριος ή εργολάβος που κατασκευάζει με το σύστημα της αντιπαροχής) απαιτούνται επιπλέον:
_ Για Ο.Ε. ή Ε.Ε.: φωτοαντίγραφο του εταιρικού.
_ Για Ε.Π.Ε.: φωτοαντίγραφο του καταστατικού και ΦΕΚ (περίληψη δημοσίευσης καταστατικού).
_ Για Α.Ε.: φωτοαντίγραφο καταστατικού και ΦΕΚ (περίληψη δημοσίευσης καταστατικού) ή ανακοίνωση καταχώρησης στο οικείο μητρώο της Υπηρεσίας του Υπουργείου Εμπορίου της αρμόδιας Νομαρχίας της διοικητικής απόφασης της Α.Ε. για τη σύσταση της εταιρείας και την έγκριση του καταστατικού της και εφόσον έχουν επέλθει αλλαγές στη σύνθεση του νέου Δ.Σ. ή φωτοαντίγραφο πρακτικών Δ.Σ. μέχρι της τελικής δημοσίευσης.Σε περίπτωση προσθήκης/διαρρύθμισης εσωτερικών χώρων προηγείται έλεγχος από ελεγκτή του ΙΚΑ. Τηλεφωνούμε στο ΙΚΑ για το πώς και πότε θα γίνει ο έλεγχος (παρουσία του μηχανικού ή όχι).Όταν η αναγγελία δεν υποβάλλεται από τους κυρίους του έργου αλλά από εξουσιοδοτημένο πρόσωπο, πχ τον μηχανικό, χρειάζεται και εξουσιοδότηση θεωρημένη πχ σε ΚΕΠ για το γνήσιο της υπογραφής.Σε περίπτωση που το ποσό πληρωμής υπερβαίνει τα 1.000¤ για ιδιώτες (500¤ για εταιρείες) η πληρωμή γίνεται υποχρεωτικά με προσωπική ή τραπεζική επιταγή και όχι με μετρητά. Πιστωτικές κάρτες δεν δέχονται ακόμα.
Με την υποβολή των πρώτων ΑΠΔ θα πρέπει να προσκομίζεται στο ΙΚΑ:
α)  η πρωτότυπη οικοδομική άδεια για επαλήθευση των στοιχείων με βάση τα οποία έγινε η απογραφή και 
β) φωτοτυπία αυτής για τον εργοδοτικό φάκελο.

*Απόδοση Αριθμού Μητρώου Οικοδομοτεχνικού Έργου (ΑΜΟΕ)*
 Η εγγραφή του οικοδομοτεχνικού έργου στο Μητρώο του ΙΚΑ-ΕΤΑΜ πραγματοποιείται άμεσα και αποδίδεται ο Αριθμός Μητρώου Οικοδομοτεχνικού Έργου (ΑΜΟΕ) μέσω ειδικού εντύπου με τίτλο "Έντυπο Απόδοσης ΑΜΟΕ".
Τέλος χορηγούνται στον νεοαπογραφέντα εργοδότη το έντυπο της Αναλυτικής Περιοδικής Δήλωσης ή η φόρμα του μαγνητικού μέσου υποβολής της ΑΠΔ, τα εγχειρίδια οδηγιών συμπλήρωσής της .

*Ώρες συναλλαγής*
Καθημερινά από 8.00 έως 13.00. Βλ. *ΕΔΩ*.

*Διευθύνσεις και τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας*
Βλ. *ΕΔΩ*.

*Πηγές:*
1) http://www.ika.gr/gr/infopages/ergo/oikod.cfm
2) ΙΚΑ Τούμπας Θεσσαλονίκης

* Αυτό το ζητούν στο ΙΚΑ Τούμπας και προσωπικά το θεωρώ υπερβολή καθότι σύμφωνα με τον Ν.1599/86 μπορεί ο κάθε πολίτης να θεωρήσει ένα έγγραφο με μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση του εν λόγω νόμου.

----------


## avgoust

Toπογραφικό διάγραμμα ζητάνε όταν πρόκειται για εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή , όπου δεν υπάρχει οδός και αριθμός και είναι δύσκολο να εντοπιστεί το ακίνητο.
Διάγραμμα κάλυψης όμως δεν μου έχει ζητηθεί ποτέ. 
(Στην Αττική αυτά).

Προφανώς , κατά την κοινή πρακτική του Δημοσίου , ανά την επικράτεια ο καθένας ζητάει ότι θέλει.

----------


## Xάρης

Στην Θεσσαλονίκη και στα εντός σχεδίου ζήτησαν τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα.
Οι παραπάνω πληροφορίες συγκεντρώθηκαν από το ΙΚΑ Τούμπας.

----------


## debkaracv

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι, 

Έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με τον προυπολογισμό και το ΙΚΑ σε μία άδεια μικρής κλίμακας που έχω να καταθέσω:

1. Σχετικά με τον προυπολογισμό, συμπεριέλαβα μόνο τις εργασίες για τις οποίες απαιτείται έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας κι όχι εργασίες τύπου ελαιοχρωματισμοί χωρίς ικριώματα και μικρές επισκευές στο εσωτερικό του κτιρίου σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 30 του 4495/2017. Έπραξα σωστά;

2. Σε συνέχεια με το προηγούμενο ερώτημα, σκοπεύω να κάνω το ίδιο και στο ΙΚΑ. Να δηλώσω μόνο όσες εργασίες απαιτούν άδεια μικρής κλίμακας, στην ουσία δηλαδή αυτές που έχω δηλώσει στην αντίστοιχη ΕΕΜΚ. Ο πελάτης έχει σκοπό να κάνει τις εργασίες με εστεγασμένη επιχείρηση η οποία έχει υποχρέωση καταβολής των εισφορών στους εργαζομένους της. Θα πω στον πελάτη να υπογράψουν το σχετικό συμφωνητικό και να προσέξει το τιμολόγιο που θα του κόψει για τις εργασίες που ορίσαμε στην ΕΕΜΚ να καλύπτει τα ένσημα σαν τιμή. Οι υπόλοιπες εργασίες που θα γίνουν και δεν απαιτούν ΕΕΜΚ νομίζω ότι δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το ΙΚΑ και δεν χρειάζεται να συμπεριληφθούν στον Πίνακα 3. Είναι σωστό σαν λογική;

3. Επίσης, ισχύει ότι πλέον μπορώ να ανοίξω φάκελο έργου στο ΙΚΑ μέσω του site του ΙΚΑ; Μου το είπε ο πελάτης που του το είπε ο εργολάβος του, αλλά δεν πολυέβγαλα άκρη στο site. Το έχει κάνει κανείς σας μέσω ιντερνετ αυτό;

4. Τέλος, το άνοιγμα του φακέλου στο ΙΚΑ γίνεται πριν καταθέσω στο eadeies την ΕΕΜΚ ή μετά και πριν την έναρξη των εργασιών;


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

1. Σωστά.

2. Όχι. Στο ΙΚΑ δηλώνονται όλες οι εργασίες που εκτελούνται από μη εστεγασμένα επαγγέλματα και για τις οποίες υπάρχουν βάσει νόμου ελάχιστα ένσημα. Η έκδοση άδειας οποιουδήποτε τύπου ή μη έκδοση άδειας, δεν έχει σχέση.

3. Δεν το γνωρίζω. Γιατί δεν βλέπεις τον ιστότοπο του ΙΚΑ να μας ενημερώσεις και εμάς;

4. Μετά την έκδοση της ΕΕΔΜΚ και προ της εκτέλεσης των εργασιών.

----------

debkaracv

----------


## debkaracv

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο και την βοήθεια σας!

Κάλεσα στο ΙΚΑ και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να γίνει με φυσική παρουσία το άνοιγμα του φακέλου!

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι παραδοσιακοί στο ΙΚΑ, δεν βιάζονται να περάσουν στον 21ο αιώνα.
Ίσως να θεωρούν τη φυσική παρουσία και ως μέτρο κατά της αποξένωσης. :Χαρούμενος:

----------

